# Nice Catfish



## Josh In PcolaFL (Jul 27, 2010)

A little late posting this but, i guess now better than never. It was on a weekend back in November, and i had been at church all day helping our student ministry get ready for a relaunch. So, i decided to go fishing at my Uncle's pond. Wen i get there its getting dark quick! So, i picked up my little 4ft6in bream pole spooled with 8lb test line with a small freshwater trout hook. No cork, no weight, just the hook with little bread balls. Ended up catching like 6 bluegills around 12inches long. It gets to dark to see my line on top of the water, so i get my handy dandy flashlight out and im holding my little bream pole in one hand and the flashlight in the other. 15-20seconds after getting a little bread ball out about 7ft out, I get the biggest jerk on the end of my line, i set the hook and put the flashlight in my armpit, and start working the fish. i knew it was a catfish by the way it was fighting. after setting the hook, my drag goes crazy. music to my ears. haha. It pulled and pulled and pulled! It gets my into the thick of the grass in the pond and fights its way out and starts running back towards me so, i start reeling. Once it got into the light from my flashlight it was a good size catfish. I finally land the pig.:thumbup: It was a whopping 14lb and 30inch catfish. Couldnt believe i caught that thing all on light tackle. So, in the end God blessed me with a great late afternoon of fishing.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice cat...


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice cat but I'd like to see those 12 inch bluegills!!!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice!!


----------



## Josh In PcolaFL (Jul 27, 2010)

hjorgan said:


> Nice cat but I'd like to see those 12 inch bluegills!!!


thanks. but i didnt get pics of those bluegills. i will next time.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

You da man Josh.....good job.


----------



## Josh In PcolaFL (Jul 27, 2010)

Trucker said:


> You da man Josh.....good job.


thanks man!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

id pay good money for a chance at a few of them 12" bluegills brother!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice cat Josh. I bet that was a good fight.


----------



## Josh In PcolaFL (Jul 27, 2010)

Mike Moore said:


> id pay good money for a chance at a few of them 12" bluegills brother!


that be them pond raised bluegills for ya.lol


----------



## Josh In PcolaFL (Jul 27, 2010)

Midnight Rider said:


> Nice cat Josh. I bet that was a good fight.


thanks! it took me about 10mins to get it in. lol


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Thats a good cat in Pensacola any day:thumbsup:


----------



## Josh In PcolaFL (Jul 27, 2010)

CatHunter said:


> Thats a good cat in Pensacola any day:thumbsup:


yes it is.:yes:


----------

